# Any of you guys like Disturbed?



## OrpheusTelos (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsfrZbY9Kek&feature=related

I've been listening to them a lot more than usual, and since I've got nothing better to do, why not find out who else likes Disturbed?


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## iBurro (Sep 17, 2008)

I like them a lot, actually. They're up there with Old-school KoRn and Linkin Park. :B
And Weird Al. But he's in a completely different genre. o-O


----------



## Cearux (Sep 17, 2008)

Disturbed is ok.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 17, 2008)

No, I wish any hard metal band should stop screeching their voices and instruments to pure horribleness/loudness. So, no.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 17, 2008)

They are a shitty band.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 17, 2008)

I like them ^^


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Sep 17, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> No, I wish any hard metal band should stop screeching their voices and instruments to pure horribleness/loudness. So, no.



You..didn't even watch the video, did you?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 17, 2008)

OrpheusTelos said:


> You..didn't even watch the video, did you?



It's a metal band. Not my thang.


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It's a metal band.



No. No, it's not.


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 17, 2008)

I liked them when I was in highschool.. and god I had such a shitty taste in music back then.


----------



## chamo (Sep 17, 2008)

No


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> They are a shitty band.





Aden said:


> No. No, it's not.





chamo said:


> No



And I'll add, no.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 17, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> No, I wish any hard metal band should stop screeching their voices and instruments to pure horribleness/loudness. So, no.



They are far from 'hard' if you look around and outside the box (IE outside the corporate world of RIAA music).

Don't judge a book by its cover and don't generalize that all metal is like that, it's not. Whatever you listen to, I could say it's noise too since I don't bother with much outside the genres.

I second Aden's quote. Meh is what it is to me.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 17, 2008)

Aden said:


> No. No, it's not.


It's one of those fake metal bands, like Slipknot or Dragonforce. They all equally suck and are over-rated.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 17, 2008)

No, I had my eardrums blown out when I had the volume at _halfway_, not full. That's sad. So no, I am not too motivated to listen to more of those songs.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 17, 2008)

Eh, I liked the sickness.  One of my friends recently saw the live and said that their performance was almost emotionless.  His girlfriend liked them and doesnt now after that performance D:.


----------



## X (Sep 17, 2008)

they are ok.


----------



## Teco (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, you're only going to like Disturbed if you're into their style of music, I for one like the headbang noise this band dishes out, its nice to 'rock out' to if you like to do that sort of thing and can definitively pump you up. The sickness is an example and personal favorite of mine, whenever I hear it. >3< ...yah shit. OH waha-a-aha!


----------



## X (Sep 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> OH waha-a-aha!



that is the one line that lead me to disturbed. they put that line in flash games, and movies. i couldn't ignore it, so i looked them up.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

I've always liked them, sure they're over-rated but imo they really are the only band like Korn and all them that doesn't suck nowadays.


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> No, I had my eardrums blown out when I had the volume at _halfway_, not full. That's sad. So no, I am not too motivated to listen to more of those songs.



You're not going to listen to a band because you can't dial in your volume right?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It's one of those fake metal bands, like Slipknot or Dragonforce. They all equally suck and are over-rated.



Slipknot isn't metal to begin with. But some people say they have a little influence over anything they previously made.



brownsquirrel said:


> No, I had my eardrums blown out when I had the volume at _halfway_, not full. That's sad. So no, I am not too motivated to listen to more of those songs.



Weak ears? Maybe something softer like Elton John? :lol:

Two artists that are equally heavy as Disturbed are Manilla Road and Ironsword. Give them a whirl.


----------



## Teco (Sep 18, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> that is the one line that lead me to disturbed. they put that line in flash games, and movies. i couldn't ignore it, so i looked them up.



It has to be one of the best lines ever


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> You're not going to listen to a band because you can't dial in your volume right?



Uh, no. I have a good sound system on my computer. It blasted way beyond that it used to, at half volume. And like I have said many times before, it's not my thang, too chaotic.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 18, 2008)

Not really, no.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> ...like Slipknot or Dragonforce...



How _dare _you!

Also Disturbed. Well, can tolerate them I guess. Mostly.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I like a few of their songs, so meh...   I don't usualy listen to metal anyway.


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 19, 2008)

Ten Thousand Fists dissapointed me a bit, asides from a few songs. )= But I've always been a fan of their other stuff. When I last went to Download Festival I missed Disturbed >.< I was nursing a hangover, bah.


----------



## zaal (Sep 19, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Uh, no. I have a good sound system on my computer. It blasted way beyond that it used to, at half volume. And like I have said many times before, it's not my thang, too chaotic.



If Disturbed is "too chaotic," don't even go near Benighted.


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Uh, no. I have a good sound system on my computer. It blasted way beyond that it used to, at half volume. And like I have said many times before, it's not my thang, too chaotic.



I recommend The Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 19, 2008)

Aden said:


> I recommend The Dillinger Escape Plan.



I recommend classical.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 19, 2008)

I heckled disturbed once, almost got in a fight with this one fan.


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I recommend classical.



Why not both? I love both.


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I heckled disturbed once, almost got in a fight with this one fan.



Haha awesome.  I'd watch it though if it's a concert just for them...I loved when NoFX singled out this guy who spit on them.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2008)

Depends on my mood.


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess the song isn't bad, but it's something I wouldn't download.


----------



## Vexer (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea there grate!


----------



## saberpup (Sep 21, 2008)

i like disturbed think thier goood


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> They are a shitty band.



The Young'n, he speaks the truth!


----------



## Thatch (Sep 23, 2008)

I like some of their tracks, the rest I just don't dislike.


----------



## Tudd (Sep 24, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Uh, no. I have a good sound system on my computer. It blasted way beyond that it used to, at half volume. And like I have said many times before, it's not my thang, too chaotic.


 
I'm fairly certain you _really_ don't have a "good" sound system.  But that's a different topic all together. 

I second the vote for DEP! 

For the record, I enjoy about half of Disturbed's discography, the rest just comes across as shit.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Sep 26, 2008)

I like some of their material. Mostly Believe and Ten Thousand Fists ( only about the first 6 songs though).  Not the best band out there, but a good band to just sit back and enjoy. If I want Complexity I'll go listen to Prog., Jazz, or Romantic.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I loved disturbed <3 and wow i look at brownsquirrels form on the first page and he spells "thang"  i hate that!!!!
 That is all


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

the only song of theirs i like really is down with the sickness


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

Down with the sickness is over rated.
Disturbs old stuff is better then there new album that just came out. 
Shout 2000 is a great song and Voices and Prayer!!!


----------



## Tudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Trinity_Wolf1990 said:


> Down with the sickness is over rated.
> Disturbs old stuff is better then there new album that just came out.
> Shout 2000 is a great song and Voices and Prayer!!!



The old stuff... thank you for bringing it up! Awesome stuff!

I tend to stay away from Believe altogether. They really died with that album. Sure the new album has a few good songs, but only a few. 

In all honesty, they have never made a completly good album. The songs tend to be hit or miss rather than some sort of consistancy.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Nah i don't like em i heard "down with the sickness" and i don't like that and a few of their other songs... so meh i'll stick to daft punk ;P


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

Wait...Disturbed is still around? 

I stopped listening to them in like 8th grade! Wow... that's a fucking long time ago!


----------



## Tudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Wait...Disturbed is still around?
> 
> I stopped listening to them in like 8th grade! Wow... that's a fucking long time ago!



Deep Purple is still around.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

Really!? O_o


----------



## Tudd (Oct 1, 2008)

See this. They're also on tour celebrating 40 years of Deep Purple.

A few key members are missing but it's still great music.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a friend that really likes them, they have a few decent songs, not the worst band in the world.


----------

